# Free Coffee - suitable for roast practice



## RobustaRich (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a coffee trader at a trade house in london. We receive shipment and type samples of Robusta and Arabica which we store for a period of time (usually a year) and then throw them away. I currently have a box of each Washed Mild Arabica and Robusta approximately (10-15kg each) of coffee that would suit someone learning to or practicing roasting.

Please message me if you are interested in collecting it.


----------



## Greenbeansandmachines (Apr 8, 2013)

Just sent pm.


----------



## alexellis2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you still have some available?


----------

